# New to this site



## Skitty (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey folks,

I just joined the community today. I am a fairly young techie. I am 18 and have started my dream of sound reinforcement in my local youth group called Oneighty. My freind and mentor, Dave, has given me a foundation to form my life on.

I have folled him to several venues to prosue my dream. I met an engineer named enoch to further train me in my skills and am very thankful for the both of them. I continued my progress of live sound training from the sixth grade into high school. When my sophmore year hit, I was introduced to Mt. Vernon's Technical Theatre program. In this I have the opertunity to learn a more professional side of the practice as well as a broader field option. In this begging class and two years of advanced Tech Theatre, I have learned many attributes in rigging, lighting, construction, paiting, and of corse, audio.

I now have a lot of experiance for my age and have had many doors open up for me in the future. I also remember there is a lot to learn and will try to pull as much knowledge from anybody who will provide it. 

I am pleased to be a part of this community. 

By the way, don't mind the grammer and spelling, I know it's wrong.


----------



## DJErik07 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey welcome. We hope to learn from you and we hope you will learn from us!! The welcome wagon will be around soon.

WELCOME!!


----------



## Peter (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey! Welcome to controlbooth.com!

Dont worry, there are people of all ages here! I am just about the same age as you, and there are plenty of people around here at just about every level of HS and even down into MS. 

It sounds like you have had alot of neat experinces. Everyone here is trying to share experiences and "pull" knowledge from eachother, so you should fit in just fine!

--Welcome to Controlbooth.com
--The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (Part 2)

(dont mind my spelling or grammar eather!)

(Nice work Erick, you are right on top of these new arrivals!!! [your makin me look bad though ;-)  ])


----------



## avkid (Mar 2, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth,finally(I have been working and setting up for concerts that didn't happen) 
-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)


----------

